# kX Soundtreiber - dagegen wirken &quot;professionelle&quot; Treiber wie ein schlechter Scherz



## MisterSmith (25. Januar 2014)

Mit diesem Posting will ich auf die kX Treiber aufmerksam machen.

Wer wissen möchte, ob seine Soundkarte dafür in Frage kommt, kann dies auf der folgenden Seite einsehen.
kX Project -- FAQ (Frequently asked questions)

Und hier findet man die Downloads der RC und Beta Treiber:
kX Project -- Downloads page

Ich möchte aber zuvor darauf verweisen, dass es natürlich immer ein Risiko ist, Treiber von Drittanbietern zu installieren.
*Aber*, bei diesen Treibern, im Gegensatz zu manch anderen, lohnt es sich dieses einzugehen.

Hätte ich früher gewusst welche Möglichkeiten mir dieser Treiber bietet, hätte ich ihn schon viel früher installiert.

Ich werde hier aber nicht jede einzelne Einstellung dokumentieren, sondern lediglich beschreiben was für einen grandiosen Sound mir dieser Treiber ermöglicht hat und wie.

Als erstes habe ich die Puffereinstellungen meiner Soundkarte verbessert.

Dieser ist ein Kompromiss aus geringere Verzögerung der Soundwiedergabe und Prozessorauslastung.

Mittlerweile sind dies meine Einstellungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ursprünglich lag die einzelne Buffergröße bei 8352 bytes was um die 8.70 ms Verzögerung verursacht.
Allerdings lag die Anzahl der Buffer gerade mal bei 4 und ist jetzt bei 16. 

Ich habe jetzt also, obwohl ich die Größe der einzelnen Buffer halbiert habe, insgesamt einen doppelt so großen Zwischenspeicher wie zuvor.

Und jetzt zu der wichtigsten Veränderung und weshalb dieser Treiber so mächtig ist, der DSP Editor.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was in etwa zuvor so aussah:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer genaueres dazu wissen möchte, dem empfehle ich dieses Tutorial aus dem auch dieses Bild stammt:
kX's Concept (by Lex Nahumury)

Nun aber zurück zu meinem Bild bzw. meinen Einnstellung, wie man sehen kann, habe ich zischen Eingang und Ausgang des Sounds einen 10 Band Equalizer gesetzt.

Und zuvor sämtliche Dinge wie Stereo Mix oder Reverb etc. entfernt. Zum einen kosten diese Dinge Leistung und zum anderen wollte ich einen möglichst originalgetreuen Sound.

Bis auf eine Einschränkung, nämlich die Einstellungen der Höhen und Tiefen. Ich habe momentan folgende Einstellungen für den EQ gewählt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird vermutlich nicht die perfekte Einstellung sein, aber eines kann ich sagen. Es ist der beste Sound den ich jemals auf einem Computer gehört habe, der Unterschied bei denn gleichen Liedern ist extrem, es kommt einem so vor als wurden diese mit neuen Instrumenten aufgenommen, bei beispielsweise einem Schlagzeug hört man quasi die Bespannung heraus.

Okay, ist etwas blöd geschrieben, bin aber auch kein Musiker, aber ich denke man weiß was gemeint ist. 

Als Fazit kann ich nur jedem raten der die Soundkarte dafür hat es unbedingt auszuprobieren und sich damit näher zu beschäftigen, es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2014)

Zum Musikmachen sind mit die Treiber schon lange bekannt, denn DA ist eine Verzögerung bei der Aufnahme bei normalen Soundkarten leider an sich immer vorhanden mit den normalen Treibern. Aber fürs "Hören" spielt das an sich keine Rolle, oder hattest Du Ton, der im Vergleich zum Bild verzögert kam? ^^

 Auf jeden Fall sind die Treiber ne gute Alternative


----------



## MisterSmith (25. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Zum Musikmachen sind mit die Treiber schon lange bekannt, denn DA ist eine Verzögerung bei der Aufnahme bei normalen Soundkarten leider an sich immer vorhanden mit den normalen Treibern.


Für das Aufnehmen wird ja sowieso ASIO empfohlen welches durch die kX Treiber bei meiner Soundkarte angeblich dann sogar nativ funktionieren soll.


> Aber fürs "Hören" spielt das an sich keine Rolle, oder hattest Du Ton, der im Vergleich zum Bild verzögert kam? ^^


Das ist wirklich extrem schwer zu sagen, da man in der Regel gar nicht wissen kann was eine Verzögerung durch eine Prozessorauslastung verursacht hat.

Wenn jetzt z. B. massig Explosionen, Aufschläge von Teilen usw. im Spiel auftreten und diese gleichzeitig visuell sowie akustisch dargestellt werden müssen, da kann man sich zwar sicher sein, dass die grafische Darstellung mehr Prozessorlast als der Sound in Anspruch nimmt, aber letzteres kann vielleicht doch entscheidend sein.

Aber ich meine wenn mir die zusätzlichen Buffer zur Verfügung stehen, dann kann ich diese auch nutzen. Wobei ich da jetzt auch kein Profi bin, ich hatte mich zwar ein wenig in DirectXSound eingelesen, aber das ist leider von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich und es kann auch sein obwohl man die Hardwarebeschleunigung für den Sound aktiviert hat, dass diese trotzdem im Spiel deaktiviert ist, wenn bestimmte Voraussetzungen nicht gegeben sind.

Wie gesagt, ist ein schwieriges Thema.


Herbboy schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sind die Treiber ne gute Alternative


Mehr als das, zumindest für meine alte Soundkarte fast schon alternativlos. Ich "schaue" mir mittlerweile Trailer erneut an, nur um die/den Musik/Sound nochmal zu hören, wäre ich vorher nicht auf die Idee gekommen, wenn überhaupt dann wegen der Grafik.


----------



## noxious (26. Januar 2014)

Welche Soundkarte hast du denn und vor allem welche Boxen?


----------



## MisterSmith (26. Januar 2014)

Soundkarte ist eine alte Soundblaster Live Value und ich nutze meine Boxen nicht mehr sondern stattdessen die Kopfhörer von Philips SHP1900.

Allerdings werde ich mir demnächst bessere Kopfhörer zulegen, denn ab einer größeren Lautstärke beginnen meine Kopfhörer an zu Übersteuern.

Könnte man vielleicht mit einer Verringerung der dB im Equalizer umgehen, aber dann wäre der Sound vermutlich nicht mehr so Satt.

Und die Verarbeitung ist sowieso lausig.

EDIT: In dem Trailer zu dieser News z. B. ab 0:51 bis 0:55 fängt es bei entsprechender Lautstärke an leise zu "knacksen"
Kingdom Come: Deliverance - Ausbleibender Kickstarter-Erfolg würde zum Projektaus führen

Ist aber trotzdem ein Genuss, ich habe den mittlerweile bestimmt schon ein halbes Dutzend mal nur wegen der Musik abgespielt.


----------

